# Help me decide...



## TerranATG (Jul 29, 2009)

New to the forums and to road. I have been doing bmx/mtb for a long time now. Transitioning to road because I don't always have time to drive to the trailheads. So I figured I'll get a road bike since I live in those new development housing areas with nice long bike paths. 

I've checked out all other brands I had in mind and it came down to the Trek. Out of all the other bikes I've looked at Spec, Fuji, and Felt the Trek had the "feel" I was looking for.

It comes down to this. A 2010 2.3 or a 2009 4.5 Madone.

'10 2.3
Full 105 set (crank, brakes and FD and RD )
New Bontrager Race Wheels (non-paired spokes)
Bontrager AW Tires (some tread)
Bontrager Race Saddle

'09 4.5 Madone
105 Crank, FD
Ultegra RD
Brakes (non branded, probably generic shimano)
Older Bontrager Race (Dual spokes)
Bontrager Race Lite Tires (no tread/slicks)
Bontrager R1 Saddle

These were the differences in components. Both felt the same fit wise. I felt more power output on the 2.3 but the 4.5 had the smoother ride overall.

Now the price difference is $1500 and change for the 2.3 and $1700 and change for the 4.5. 

I am also picking up Shimano 105 pedals and shoes. It will be my first time on a clipless setup. They always say you will fall once to several times learning clipless. I'm afraid of damaging a nice carbon "incase" it happens over an aluminum that I won't mind as much if I take a spill. 

Is the $200 difference worth getting the carbon for a noob roadie? The carbon has a small chip near the seatmast but is very minor. The 2.3 is flawless since it just arrived. What would you guys recommend?


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I would get the Madone, hands down. If you want a 2010 Trek aluminum, look at the Fisher Ion... at least it has carbon in the back. Upgrading the frame is much more expensive than the parts. You might look for a good deal on a 2009 Scott CR1... should be able to find a Team in that range.


----------



## RaginCajun (Aug 5, 2009)

I struggled with a similar situation, except I was looking at the 2010 2.3 vs 2010 Madone 4.5. The 4.5 was just out of my budget but I deicded it was better for me to upgrade to the 4.5 now. If I went with the 2.3, I could upgrade parts but still it wouldn't be a carbon frame. So I decided it's best to go with the carbon now and then later if I decide I need to upgrade parts, I'm working off the carbon platform, just made more sense for me.


----------



## jasonwells4 (Aug 7, 2006)

I would get the Madone but it's weird that they make Madones with anything less than Ultegra now...

Are there deals to be had on 2009 stock at any bay area dealers right now?


----------



## Farmer Tan (Jan 25, 2009)

Madone.


----------

